# help!



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Came out to a bundle of joy at night check last night, handsome little boy. But his leg is not right. I did lots of massaging and stretching last night and tried not to panic since he could get to mama for milk, but what else can I do? Brace? Meds? Time?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is he walking on his toes? I had a kid like that; his hocks kept bending backward too! It righted itself within a few days.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes like its a peg leg. The hock doesn't look right. Hopefully his does the same!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had the same lat season...a bit worse...after a week or so he turned out just fine..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It may correct it self in a few days. Are you in a selenium deficient area, if so do you give Bo-se or selenium paste?


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

We are, getting some today to help the little guy. I think a pirate name would b fitting!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He sure is a lovely color! You could name him a pirate name with "gold" in it.  I would like to know if the selenium paste helps. Maybe that's what was wrong with my boy.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll keep u posted!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks!, had him looked at and it should heal with time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute congrats. 

Give 1/8th to 1/4 cc of Bo-se for the leg issue. Or as mentioned it may correct on it's own.

You can brace it if you would like.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I let him get a little air, really liking how his leg is looking, still a little weak but its almost normal. Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great! So do you think it was the selenium?


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I never gave him anything because when I checked him he was better, was told possibly a calcium deficiency that mommas milk corrected!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is doing better


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Me too thanks!


----------

